
Sentry is now sentry.io - alangpierce
https://blog.getsentry.com/2016/08/30/sentry-io.html
======
ryannevius
Maybe I'm alone on this...but I'm failing to see why Sentry's move to the
Indian Ocean ccTLD is notable. I suppose it's fewer keystrokes...

~~~
zeeg
I also fail to understand what people find as compelling news on HN :)

------
saifelse
Somewhat interestingly before you'd go from getsentry.com -->
app.getsentry.com during authentication, whereas now the domain is the same
(i.e. sentry.io/welcome --> sentry.io).

I wonder if this simplifies tooling around analytics, since now their logged-
out domain matches their logged-in domain.

~~~
the_mitsuhiko
If anything that makes everything more complicated. However the upside is that
it's less to type now and a bit less confusing for users.

